# Excel - Alles ab bestimmter Zeile markieren



## ohrfond (1. August 2006)

Ich habe eine Liste in Excel von über 500 Zeilen, diese möchte ich alle mit möglichst wenigen Knopfdrücken markieren. Dies ginge ja über den Knopf links oben, welcher 1 und A verbindet. Das Problem ist aber, dass das Dokument nicht nur aus den Zeilen besteht, sondern auch Überschriften, etc. hat, d.h ich möchte erst ab z.B. Zeile 8 alles darunter makieren. Wie geht das?
Bis jetzt habe ich immer die erste Zeile die ich benötige markiert und dann runtergezogen, das dauerte aber sehr lange...

Hier für visuelle Typen (ein Screenshot wie ich es mir vorstelle): http://cs3000.pyrokar.lima-city.de/Excel.JPG
(lasst euch nicht verwirren, es ist nur Excel 2007)


----------



## tobee (1. August 2006)

Ich würde eine Zeile markieren und dann mit Shift + Pfeiltasten die anderen markieren.
Mit Strg + Pfeiltasten geht es bis zum End vom Dokument.


----------



## Leola13 (2. August 2006)

Hai,

erste Zelle anklicken - F8 drücken - Strg + Pfeil nach unten.
Damit werden alle gefüllten Zellen markiert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobee (2. August 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> erste Zelle anklicken - F8 drücken - Strg + Pfeil nach unten.
> Damit werden alle gefüllten Zellen markiert.
> ...


Ich habs gerade probiert (Outlook 2002).
Bei mir geht das nur mit F8 drücken - Strg + Shift und Pfeil nach unten.
Mit welcher Version hast es du getestet?


----------



## Leola13 (2. August 2006)

Hai,



			
				tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habs gerade probiert (Outlook 2002).


:suspekt:  

Ich hab Excel 2003. Mit der angegebenen Tastenkombi werden "nur" die Zeilen markiert. Für die entsprechenden Spalten muss noch einmal Pfeil rechts gedrückt werden. Bei gehaltener Strg Taste.

Aus der Excel Hilfe :
STRG+Pfeiltaste 
An den Rand des aktuellen Datenbereichs (Datenbereich: Ein Zellbereich, der Daten enthält und von leeren Zellen oder den Rändern des Tabellenblattes umgeben ist.) bewegen 

 Erweitern einer Markierung
F8 
Erweiterungsmodus aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren. Im Erweiterungsmodus wird in der Statuszeile EXT angezeigt, und die Erweiterung wird mit den Pfeiltasten erweitert. 

STRG+UMSCHALT+ Pfeiltaste 
Die Markierung bis zur letzten nicht leeren Zelle in derselben Spalte oder Zeile wie die aktive Zelle erweitern 

Bei mir wird bei Strg + Shift + Pfeil sofort der Datenbereich markiert ohne F8.
Mit F8 reicht Strg + Pfeil.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobee (2. August 2006)

Klar hab ich mit Excel 2002 probiert nicht mit Outlook. Sorry für die dumme Verwechslung  (Brauche schnell einen Kaffee).Geht aber bei mir leider nicht. Könnte das sein das die die Tastenkombinationen geändert haben?

<edit>
So jetzt gehts wieder. Kaffee getrunken
</edit>


----------

